# Pm 9 Problems



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

New to forum, hope this isn't beating a dead horse. I am painfully going thru the breakin period with my PM9. I have about 450 rds down range as of now. First 300 slide would not go completly forward had to give it a tap. I buffed the feed ramp and no more problem. Now I am experiencing 3 failures of the slide to lock back when empty and 4 times I hit the mag release and the slide closed. I want to love this gun and carry it CCW when I'm not carrying my Kel Tec P32. Mostly when I have my family and have a lot more to defend. I need to know if I should return it to Kahr for repair.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes. Send it back.

My PM 40 failed maybe 20 times in the first 250 rounds. TOTAL, most failures to go to battery, as you mentioned. A few stove-pipes, and a few mag issues.

Also check the followers in the mags. Call Kahr, and find out the dates of manufacture of your gun. I broke 2 followers, and had excessive feed issues before they broke. They replaced the 2 broken followers, free of charge, with 4 updated followers, that I swapped myself. ALL of my feeding issues stopped with the new followers. Some molding issue.

Send it back. Make them debur and polish all the internals, replace the followers, and check the mags. Don't pay a nickel. They DO have good customer service.

After 250-300 rounds, and new followers, my Kahr PM40 ran fine. With cheapo ammo, and good stuff.

That said, my waistband NOW holds an XD9SC. I traded the Kahr, ate at least $100, and have NEVER had a failure with the XD... 400 round and counting.

Swapped 3/4 of an inch of length, and .3" of thickness, and few ounces, for exceptional reliability, and 10 rounds of 9mm.

Good luck!

Jeff


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

220 rds down range of WWB and some Rem Golden Sabers 115gr and 147gr respectively. I have had zero failures and am very pleased with this little guy, he is my primary carry. Definitely send it back, maybe they will swap it out, for a $700 MSRp, it should be perfect out of the box and wipe your nose at the same time:mrgreen:. Don't give up on it, its a wonderful carry piece.


----------

